

DotCloud releases support for Perl, aka Camel-as-a-Service - jpetazzo
http://blog.dotcloud.com/dotcloud-introduces-camel-as-a-service-with-i

======
mmaunder
Nice one guys. Our company uses mostly Perl for our server side code. We'll
keep you in mind as a provider.

------
shykes
As usual, the DotCloud team is hanging out here to answer questions, hand out
truckloads of invites, etc.

------
daxelrod
What a fantastic idea!

I would love to know more about the discussions you had with miyagawa, and how
the design for this evolved. Anything this elegant must have taken a ton of
iterations.

Oh, and may I have an invite, please?

------
questorian
We are a Perl shop and this is good new for us - we need PSGI and multiple
databases - This _could_ be the step we are looking for to offload our web
stack...it is taking too much time to manage all that, rather than getting on
with coding!

------
agentultra
Great news for the Perl community. Congrats! And thanks as well to dotcloud
for making it happen. :)

------
grout
I would like one (1) invite. Or maybe two. Please?

~~~
shykes
How about 50? :)

<http://www.dotcloud.com/account/create>

    
    
      A5FxUv    0HJldL
      oM0PPT    l6CWNG
      4iP5YR    ggCJ1k
      mSMOaV    h1JvT7
      rh4aoT    BkeCkR
      2xYfBf    uyR3d4
      g2ZBP9    hJ0JKc
      OWx5qu    cmf9z9
      bAlvX4    W6yt3q
      Wi42Ft    XgFmfP
      nnvVxf    kfHuMh
      kJjg4Q    eXV7Wn
      Djxozb    chSFmG
      gt3nQb    TNNupl
      oB2JNm    OgDsHW
      thEAaq    oZx5mv
      I1pMjR    nWeKhz
      vjd19G    YiNr1O
      wG2Uqm    XBQp3P
      wNZJAE    yRfnON
      8tiohx    AIg6BH
      W2IU3h    xmfjZ5
      E5Ttq5    GWlpMK
      x8lUjd    Vfbjxi
      MEDa7H    HnytsU

~~~
grout
Joy!

~~~
mmaunder
Tried the code and it didn't work. Can you mail me one at mmaunder at gmail?
Tnx.

~~~
yahelc
That's 50 separate codes, not 1 long code. Try one at random.

~~~
shykes
Sorry about that - I edited the list for clarity. <http://xkcd.com/208/>

~~~
sireat
After frustrating 10 minutes of entering codes, I realized that I started 4
hours too late.

That list must have been exhausted unbelievably fast, I don't think even
Linode VPS giveaway a few months back was that successful.

------
davecardwell
Are there plans for a “Perl worker” component?

~~~
shykes
Absolutely. Coming soon!

------
poisonbit
Codes exhausted... anyway nice to read this.

DotCloud++ Miyagawa++ Perl++

Good luck !

------
g123g
This entry in their FAQ after the April 21st outage brought a chuckle-

Where is DotCloud hosted?

DotCloud runs on Amazon EC2. More specifically, we run on the us-east-1
region, across multiple availability zones.

~~~
shykes
Tell us about it. Expect accelerated plans for multi-region deployments, less
reliance on EBS, and eventually support for different infrastructure
providers.

~~~
g123g
Cool. I have snagged one of the invite codes. Look forward to learning more
about these features when you are done.

------
kengat
this looks really cool. please send an invite code my way and i'll kick the
tires. thanks in advance.

------
bbbbbbbbb
it seems I am not the only to not get the point of PSGI:

[http://www.modernperlbooks.com/mt/2011/03/why-psgiplack-
matt...](http://www.modernperlbooks.com/mt/2011/03/why-psgiplack-matters-
testing.html#comment-794)

It resumes quite well my opinion and concern regarding the doc.

------
bbbbbbbbb
huh?

\- No Apache????

\- why force a rather devish level PSGI module on all web applications???? oh,
yeah, you've been advised by the guy who made the port...

    
    
      i've been using CGI::Fast under Apache for years and it has been working just PERFECTLY fine.
      Do not see the need to change especially when
      the PSGI doc is so badly written...
      At least the doc states that people who supports mod_perl/CGI::Fast will not see much benefit of switching to PSGI... 
    

\- what is the Perl version?

~~~
davecardwell
5.12: <https://gist.github.com/945834>

~~~
bbbbbbbbb
thank you! recent version, that's a plus.

